# Tiny Text in Outlook email



## jjw265 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's one that's been driving me crazy for a while. I'm running WinXP and Outlook 2003 on my home computer with 4 different logins. On my wife's profile, whenever she creates a new e-mail or responds to an email, her text automatically *looks* like it is in a very tiny font - somewhere in the 4-6 pt size! If she selects the text and resizes it to a normal size, when it shows up on the recieving end it is HUGE! This only happens on her login, not mine.
I have tried everything except uninstalling and re-installing Outlook which I really don't want to do because I know I will end up losing old e-mails, contacts, etc... no matter how much effort I put into backing up. I tried checking all settings I could find and no luck! And then today, Outlook slowed waaaay down on her and then locked up and she got a message that "Thorconn...something, something stopped working.

Help! I'm gonna put my fist through this thing soon!

Thanks! Jim


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Have you looked on the Main Menu at View>Current View>Customize Current View>Other Settings?


----------



## jjw265 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry, but I have no "Main\View\Current view..." option in Outlook 2003. There is no selection under the View menu that matches what are you suggesting - am I looking in the wrong place?

Thanks, 

Jim


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

OBP is referring to Outlook Express, perhaps not realising that they are entirely separate programs.

There is no such option as you note.

I use Eudora, but have just had a quick look at Outlook 2003, I see no equivalent options.

Check in Tools-Options-Mail Format to see if there are differences in setups (Plain Text, HTML or Rich Text etc)


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

jjw265 and kiwiguy, I am referring to OUTLOOK 2002 for Office Proffesional, not Outlook Express.
So I guess MS changed the Menus in the later version.
They didn't by any chance put in a "Text Size" instead?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Check this setting in Outlook.
*Tools*> *Options*> *Mail Format* tab> under *Stationery and Fonts* click the *Fonts* button. Set the Font, color, size, etc. that you want under the *Message fonts* heading and then tick: *Always use my fonts* then *OK*, *Apply* and *OK*.


----------



## ilkamarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

I've had the same problem and it has driven me crazy. My e-mail had been fine until all of a sudden it started displaying in this tiny, tiny font. And ultimately that was the clue - display. Go into View, Zoom, and set it to 100%. I still don't know how it was set to 25%, but at least if it happens again, I know how to fix it.

Ilka


----------

